# Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von vier 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteilen von Enermax!

*Enermax Revoution 87+:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Modelle der Serie Revolution 87+ sind 80-Plus-Gold-zertifiziert und weisen eine Energieeffizienz von 87 bis 93 Prozent auf. Hinter der Dynamic Hybrid Transformer Technology stecken eine gestaffelte Anordnung und eine dynamische Versorgung der Transformatoren, was für eine gesteigerte Effizienz und Spannungsstabilität sorgt. Die aktive Kühlung wird durch einen 139-mm-Lüfter mit Twister-Lager-Technologie realisiert, der lastabhängig geregelt wird. Nach dem Abschalten des PCs läuft der Netzteillüfter 30 bis 60 Sekunden weiter, um die Systemrestwärme abzuführen und die Lebensdauer zu verlängern. Sämtliche Informationen zur Netzteilserie Revolution 87+ gibt es bei Enermax.

*2 x ERV650AWT-G:*
Die 3,3- und 5-Volt-Schienen der 650-Watt-Variante sind für 24 Ampere  ausgelegt, die drei 12-Volt-Schienen sind für je 25 Ampere und in der  Summe für 54 Ampere spezifiziert. Bis zu 60 Sekunden lang ist sogar eine  Höchstleistung von 715 Watt möglich. Das ERV650AWT-G bietet folgende  Stromstecker: 1 x EPS12V 24 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 8 x SATA, 8 x 4P  Molex, 4 x PCI-E 2.0 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD.

*2 x ERV550AWT-G:*
Das 550-Watt-Modell verfügt über 3,3- und 5-Volt-Schienen mit 24 Ampere, die drei 12-Volt-Leitungen liefern jeweils 25 Ampere und zusammen 45 Ampere. Die temporäre Spitzenleistung des modularen Netzteils liegt bei 605 Watt. Folgende Anschlüsse stehen beim ERV550AWT-G zur Verfügung: 1 x EPS12V 24 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 6 x SATA, 6 x 4P Molex, 2 x PCI-E 2.0 6+2 (8) Pin, 1 x FDD.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware  gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Vier  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Revolution 87+ zu testen. Es stehen zwei Exemplare des Netzteils  ERV650AWT-G und zwei Exemplare des Modells ERV550AWT-G zur Verfügung. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen  Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die  Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet einen Test  eines Revolution 87+ von Enermax verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem  Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet. Gebt  am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware ihr das Enermax-Netzteil nutzen möchtet und ob ihr eine Variante des Revolution 87+ bevorzugt. Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen  und  vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem  solltet ihr eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte  verfassen  können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich  zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 28.04.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der          vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von    anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken   (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                        

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Donnerstag, dem 21.03.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Badt (7. März 2013)

*AW: Enermax Revolution 87+ kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der vier 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Test eines Enermax Revolution 87+ (am liebsten die 650W Variante * ERV650AWT-G*).
Mein Name ist Martin, ich bin knackige 26 Jahre alt und habe soeben mein  Studium als Diplom-Wirtschaftsinformatiker beendet. Meine Freizeit  verbringe ich viel in der Muckibude, aber auch die Freundin und der PC  kommen nicht zu kurz.

Was Reviews angeht, so konnte ich die letzten 14 Monate einiges an  Erfahrung sammeln. Einen Überblick, über meine Schreibe und meine Fotos  könnt ihr in meinen Reviews gewinnen (siehe Signatur). Ich arbeite stets  gewissenhaft und versuche möglichst alle wichtigen Details in einem  Review rüberzubringen, der Text wird dabei durch hübsche Fotos aus  meiner Canon EOS 600D sowie mit anschaulichen Diagrammen aufgelockert.

Der Test würde sich dabei in folgende Punkte aufgliedern:

1.) Stimmige Einleitung inkl. Danksagung
2.) Unpacking und Ersteindruck
3.) Technische Daten und Zubehör
4.) *Vergleich* *Enermax Revolution 87+** vs Corsair TX 750M*
5.) Inbetriebnahme
6.) Last- und Spannungstest (hierfür stehen mir ein handelsübliches Energiemeßgerät sowie ein Multimeter zur Verfügung)
6.1.)Lautstärkentest Idle/Volllast/Gaming
7.) Fazit

Ich würde einen qualitativ hochwertigen Test, inkl. qualitativ  hochwertiger Bilder abliefern, daher würde ich mich freuen als Tester  gewählt zu werden.

*Ergänzung: Mein Schallpegelmessgerät ist soeben angekommen, daher würde die Lautstärke des verbauten Lüfters ebenfalls mit getestet.*


----------



## Quppi (8. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo PCGH,
ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test eines Enermax Revolution 87+ bewerben. Ich selber bin Schüler an der Oberstufe am Gymnasium, und beschäftige mich in meiner Freizeit viel mit Computerhardware. Für meine Freunde habe ich auch schon mehrere PC's konfiguriert und zusammengebaut. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den Lesertest schreiben darf, da ich in letzter Zeit viele Lesertests hier gelesen habe, und nun selber gerne einen schreiben würde. Wenn ihr mich für den Lesertest auswählen solltet, würde ich gerne die kleine 550 Watt Version testen, da ich kein SLI/CF nutzen möchte, und diese Option gerne einem anderen Tester überlassen möchte (außer es findet sich kein Anderer ).
Ich würde meinen Test in folgende Punkte gliedern:
1) Einleitung
2) Technische Daten
3) Verpackung / Outboxing + Lieferumfang
4) Kabelmanagement
5) Analyse der Funktionen SpeedGuard und Heatguard
6) Subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke (Idle und Volllast)
7) Fazit
Unter Umständen kann ich noch einen Verbrauchstest machen, wenn ich irgendwo noch ein Energiemessgerät auftreibe. Dazu versuche ich möglichst in jeder Kategorie einen Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Netzteil machen. Mein System besteht im Moment aus einem AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+, welcher auf einem ABIT A-N68SV montiert ist. Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine GTX 460 SE. Dazu kommen noch 2 DVD-Brenner, sowie eine Samsung SSD 840 und eine Maxtor-HDD mit 7200 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Mit Strom wird das ganze von einem be quiet Pure Power 430 Watt versorgt.
Als Kamera steht mir eine Panasonic DMC-TZ10 zur verfügung. Den Test würde ich mit ein paar Diagrammen und schönen Bildern aufhübschen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich als Lesertester auswählt, und würde einen qualitativ hochwertigen Test abliefern.
LG Quppi


----------



## Tobias458 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hiermit will ich mich auf den Test des Enermax Erv650AWT-G Bewerben. (Es geht auch die 550 Watt Serie)
Ich heiße Tobias und möchte sehr gerne mal Pc Hardware Testen.
Wie ich finde sind sehr viele Hersteller von PC Hardware schon voll besetzt mit Testen, deshalb bewerbe ich mich jetzt hier bei PCGH.

Meine Pc Kenntnisse sind schon sehr erweitert da ich mir auch öfters einmal ein paar PCs zusammen gebaut habe auch schon für Freunde und bekannte.
Ich lege wert darauf die einzelnen pc Komponenten mit ihren Fachbegriffen an zu sprechen.

Mein Test würde wenn ich angenommen werde diese Merkmale durchlaufen.

1.) Einleitung und Allgemeines zum Netzteil.
2.) Unboxing und ein erster Eindruck vom Design und Verarbeitung.
3.) Den Liefer Umfang und ein paar Technische Daten.
4.) Kablemangement im Gehäuse.
5.) Wie das Netzteil sich unter Dauerbelastung schlägt.
6.) Die Lautstärke des Netzteils und Lüfter der verbaut ist.
7.) Das Fazit


Wenn ich das Netzteil testen darf würde ich mir zeit nehmen dieses zu Testen und einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu erstatten mit Hochwertigen Bildern.



Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

T.Mirgeler


----------



## Nightstorm81 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+*

Guten Morgen PCGH - Redaktion,
auch ich würde mich gern für eines der Enermax Revolution 87+ Netzteile Bewerben, wenn möglich für das 650 Watt Netzteil da ich teilweise für Kunden Hardware testen muss und deshalb Reserven benötige. Erstmals zu meiner Person: Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und seit 3 Jahren selbstständig im IT- Business, meine Hauptaufgaben liegen darin Hardware für Kunden zu konfigurieren, egal wie ausgefallen die wünsche auch sein mögen. Als Testhardware Stelle ich euch meinen Silverstone Raven BW-Tower mit ASRock X79 Fatality Championedition (Sockel 2011), mit derzeit 16 GB 1600 MHz RAM (4x4GB) und dem Core i7 3930k zur Verfügung. Als Peripherie sind enthalten 1x Intel 80 GB SSD, 1x 1 TB WD Cavier Green, 1x 1,5 TB WD Cavier Green und 1x 2 TB WD Cavier Green, 1x ASUS XONAR D2X, HIS HD7970 IceQ X2 GHz Ed. und 1x Blu-ray RW SATA ASUS BW-12, Steelseries Merc Stealth, Logitech G9x Hanns-G HH241, Logitech 5.1-Surround-Soundsystem X-530. Als OS verwende ich Windows 8 64 Bit. Eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit 12 MP steht auch zur Verfügung. Das Enermax wird gegen mein Thermaltake 875W Toughpower XT antreten.
Enermax:
Lüfter: 140mm • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse (abnehmbar): 1x 24-pin, 1x 4/8-pin ATX12V, 4x 6/8-pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 8x IDE, 1x Floppy • +3.3V: 24A • +5V: 24A • +12V1: 25A • +12V2: 25A • +12V3: 25A • -12V: 0.5A • +5Vsb: 3.0A •
Thermaltake:
Lüfter: 140mm • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse (abnehmbar): 1x 24-pin, 1x 8-pin EPS12V, 1x 4/8-pin ATX12V, 2x 6/8-pin PCIe, 2x 6-pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 6x IDE, 2x Floppy • +3.3V: 25A • +5V: 25A • +12V: 72A • -12V: 0.5A • +5VSB: 3.0A •
Beginnen würde mein Bericht mit dem Erhalt der Hardware über das Auspacken bis zur Installation in einem Videobericht.
Danach würde das erste Empfinden folgen (Lautheit beim Ein-/Ausschalten und im Betrieb) (erste Einschätzung)
Dann würde ich mit dem Auslesen der Spannungswerte im Betrieb und unter Volllast fortführen, um Grafisch dar zu stellen wie sich das Netzteil je nach last verhält. (in Volt, °C und Lautheit)
Ich wäre sehr gespannt auf diese eher ungleiche Duell
Am Ende Folgt ein Ausführlicher Bericht mit direktem Vergleich beider Netzteile in einem Big-Tower mit Kabelmanagement und deren vor und Nachteilen vom Einbau bis Verbau und Ein- bis Ausschalten, incl. Maße, Maßgenauigkeit und etwaige Abweichungen der Herstellerangaben. Als Grundlage meiner Ergebnisse lege ich meine Weiterbildung im Bereich Qualitätssicherung (QS) nach DIN 9001 zu Grunde.
Ich hoffe das ich Euch eine große Hilfe sein kann.
Euer Nighty


----------



## John-800 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Würd mich wurmen, wie sich das 650W Revolution gegen das Enermax Mod87+ 600W in den wichtigsten Disziplinen wie Verbrauch, Lautstärcke und Spannungsstabilität schlägt. Insbesondere Lautstärcke, da mein jetziges Sys(siehe auch sig) sammt Wasserkühlung ala HTSF tirple Radi, HPPS+, sowie AC Lüftern und jetziger Zotac 680, jene deutlichst leiser als die EVGA GTX580 SC zugange geht, soweit absolut auf silent ausgelegt ist. Selbst die WD AAKS5000 im Raid 0 Verbund sind wegen zu starken Vibrationen rausgeflogen. 

Als Stromfresser/Hitzkopf steht hier noch ein Rechner mit einem EVGA 780i MB. Chipsatz, Spg regl. und Xeon Quad(Baugleich Q9400) sind Wassergekühlt. Ebenso ist das besgte Raid 0 und die EVGA GTX580SC verbaut. Beide Rechner haben eine Crucial M4 SSD als Sys Platte. 

Ja silent ist immer gut. Hab meine beiden Enermax Galaxy DXX mit AC Lüftern ausgestattet, ergo jetzt unhöhrbar  Die originalen Lüfter machten dagegen wie ein Föhn. Lautstärcke und Klangfarbe war früher nunmal zweitrangig.

Nein ich hab nicht studiert aber ich glaube ich kann so "elektronik" Zeugs wie löten und Dinge messen und so. Gibt auch Leute, die nennen das Elektro... 
"Du kannst doch elektro..." 
-"das heisst elektronik!"


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder.

Was möchte ich denn alles machen: Das Netzteil öffnen, es ebenfalls von innen fotografieren. Mitels meines Multimeters (Voltcraft VC-130) möchte ich die Spannungen auslesen. Den Verbrauch unter verschiedenen Lastzuständen möchte ich messen und mit meinem Raurbo RAPM 650 (80+) vergleichen ( Standby, Leerlauf, je CPU- und GPU-Last und Volllast ). Auch die Anzahl der Kabel, Stecker wird auf ihren praktischen Nutzen überprüft, als auch die entsprechenden Kabellängen. Dazu wird es natürlich verbaut. Die zu befeurnde Hardware findet ihr in allen Details hier. Da ich nicht sicher bin, ob 550 Watt für die GTX580 reichen (500W haben nicht gereicht), würde ich die 650W-Variante bevorzugen.

Wieso eigne ich mich als Tester?
Ich habe bereits ein paar Erfahrungen mit Usertests, Fotografie und Netzteilen (Bequiet, Rasurbo, Xilence, Trust) gemacht. Ich verfüge über ein 650W-Netzteil mit 80+ Zertifikat als auch ein Verbrauchsmessgerät, um einen Vergleich zwischen 80+ und 80+ Gold aufzuzeigen. Zudem halte ich meine Versprechungen, welche ihr an meinen bisherigen Leser- und Usertests erkennen könnt.


----------



## dau_proofed (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo Community und PCGH-Team, 
ich möchte mich nun auch als langjähriger Review-Leser mit dem Thema des Schreibers befassen und damit kommt eure Aktion für mich wie gerufen. Für den Aufwand den ich in das Review investieren werde, bekomme ich auch noch das Testobjekt geschenkt  das ist perfekt!!

Ich würde das Review wie folgt Aufbauen: 
1) Ein paar Worte zum Hersteller inkl. Danksagung und ein paar einleitende Worte, die den Leser auf das Review Neugierig macht
2) Ein Unpacking Video bzw. Bilder (Zubehör, etc.)
3) Eindruck vom Gerät (viele Bilder) und Beschreibungen von Material, Design, Verarbeitung, ...
4) Technische Daten
5) Aufbau in den PC (wie leicht ist mir der Einbau gelungen, wie ist das Kabelmanagement, ...)
6) Last, Lautstärke und Spannungstest (Gerätschaften dafür kann ich von einem Freund bekommen)
7) Fazit

Das Testsystem: 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24
Festplatte: Crucial m4 128GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 OC
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 (DS1)

Ich freue mich wenn Ihr mich als Tester dieses Gerätes auswählen würdet und mir somit die Möglichkeit gebt, mein erstes Review hier zu veröffentlichen und ggf. Tipps für weitere Reviews von der Community erhalten kann. 
Die Qualität des Reviews sowie alle beinhalteten Bilder und evtl. Videos werden hochwertig sein. 

!!Nachtrag: Ich habe vor in den kommenden Tagen/Woche meine Grafikleistung aufzustocken: AMD hd 7870 im Crossfire wird es wahrscheinlich! Das wäre doch sehr interessant für eins der Netzteile, oder? 

Viele Grüße
dau_proofed


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Wir haben uns dazu entschieden, die etwas kurze Bewerbungsphase um eine Woche zu verlängern und freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen!


----------



## gedoens (14. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo zusammen,
 es juckt in den den Bastelfingern und ich würde gerne mal wieder mit einem schmucken neuen Netzteil spielen 

Im Prinzp würde ich den Test so abfahren, wie den Test des Jumper 300 vor einiger Zeit, allerdings mit angepassten Testsystemen und besseren Fotos.

Mein Test würde die Fähigkeiten des Netzteils an verschiedenen Rechnern   aufzeigen und genaue Angaben zum Stromverbrauch "an der Wand"  aufzeigen.

Die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Systeme wären:



 AMD A8 5800K mit 8 GB Ram und 1 Festplatte, Netzteil BeQuiet PurePower L7 530W


 AMD A4 3400 (Sockel FM1) mit 4 GB Ram, 1 Festplatte und Windows Vista mit einem BeQuiet PurePower 300W 80+


 Mein Hauptrechner mit Phenom 2  X3@X4, 8GB Ram, Radeon HD 5750 und 2 Festplatten an einem BeQuiet Straight Power  480W 80+Bronze.


 Phenom 2 X4 965, 8 GB RAM und Radeon HD6750, 2 Festplatten und Jumper 300G 80+Gold-Netzteil
 
In der Hauptsache würde ich auf Stromverbrauch in verschiedenen   Lastszenarien und Effizienz gerade im Vergleich zu dem bunten Strauß   Netzteile eingehen. Praxistauglichkeit, Lautstärke und   Anschlussmöglichkeiten würden natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Hierbei könnte ich noch auf bereits gemessene Werte aus dem vorherigen Test des Jumper 300G zurückgreifen. Zusätzlich würde ich dieses Mal die Reaktion des Netzteils auf ein Crossfire-Setup untersuchen (HD6750 und HD5750 im Duett).

Messgeräte wären ein hochwertiges Wattmeter und ein Multimeter für interne Spannungen.
Zu guter letzt steht mir auch noch ein Schalldruckmessgerät  zur Verfügung. Mit diesem könnte ich dann ausführliche und genaue  dB-Schallstärken in den Erfahrungsbericht mitaufnehmen.

Meine Motivation dazu wäre, dass ich als studierender E-Techniker gerne   bastele und teste, und das Netzteil nach dem Test in meinem Hauptrechner belassen würde; das ältere BeQuiet StraightPower wird bestimmt weniger effizient zu Werke gehen. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## GK110 (14. März 2013)

Ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls für den Lesertest zu einem Enermax Revolution 87+ Netzteil bewerben. 

Zuerst kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 18 Jahre und (noch) Schüler an einem Gymnasium. Für PC Hardware interessiere ich mich schon seit ca. 6 Jahren, 
zudem habe ich über die letzten Jahre bereits mehrere PC-Systeme konfiguriert und gewartet.

Gerade das Testen eines Netzteils reizt mich, da dies eine elementare und wichtige Komponente eines jeden PCs ist, 
denn es hat Einfluss auf die Stabilität des gesammten Systems. Dessweitern können qualitativ minderwertige Netzteile PC Hardware ernsthaft beschädigen oder zerstören,
dennoch herscht oft noch viel Unwissenheit über die Qualitätsmerkmale (mehr Watt =! besser) und eine fehlende Bereitschaft mehr Geld für ein qualitativ Hochwertigen 
Spannungswandler auszugeben.

Nun zum Inhalt und Aufbau des Reviews:

1) Einleitung
 1.1 Allgemeine Aufgaben eines Netzteils
 1.2 Informationen zum Hersteller Enermax

2) Bewertung des Lieferumfangs und der Ausstattung des Netzteils
 2.1 Lieferumfang und äußeres Erscheinungsbild 
 2.2 Ausstattung (Anzahl der Anschlüsse, Modularität, Kabellänge, Schutzschaltungen, Single/Multi-Rail Design etc.) *

3) Technische Details
 3.1 Innerer Aufbau (Platinenmaterial, Kondensatoren etc.)
 3.2 Temperaturmessung (mit Infrarot-Temperaturmessgerät)*
 3.3 Lautstärke unter verschiedenen Lastszenarien*
 3.4 Restwelligkeitsmessung mit Osziloskop*

4) Fazit 

Die mit einem * gekenzeichneten Gliederungspunkte werden zusätzlich im Vergeleich mit einem BeQuiet! PurePower 530W und einem Superflower sf550p14p bewertet und in den jeweiligen Diagrammen verglichen.

Für das Review stehen folgende 2 Testsysteme zur Verfügung:

Intel i5-3570K @ 4.3Ghz 
Sapphire HD 7870 Tahiti-LE
Corsair 8GB DDR3-1600 
Asrock Z77 Pro3
Fractal Define R4
Samsung 840 128GB
WD Red 3TB

AMD Athlon X4 II 645
Gigabyte HD 7870
8GB DDR3-1600
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO AM3
WD Green 1TB

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Auswahl für den Lesertest freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
GK110


----------



## JulK279 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls als Lesertester für ein Enermax Revolution 87+ bewerben.

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche eine Wirtschafts-Technik-Fachgymnasium. Ich Interessiere mich seit ca. 2 Jahren für Hardware und habe mir mein ganzen Wissen größenteils selbst angeeignet. Daher bin ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit bin ich leidenschaftlicher Hobby-Reviewer und hatte das Glück, dass mich bereits einige Unternehmen unterstützt haben.

Ich habe bereits ein Netzteil getestet, also schon etwas Erfahrung. Gerade das ist eines der wichtigsten Komponenten im PC und die Stelle, wo man nicht sparen sollte! Zu wenig ausgegeben kann die Ursache für einen kompletten Crash sein. Gerade Enermax bietet mit die besten Netzteile überhaupt auf dem Markt, mit klasse Qualität und technischen Features. 
Ich möchte damit die Leute belehren, die so denken wie ich früher. Ich wollte mir damals selbst ein 800W Netzteil für 35€ kaufen, da es vielversprechend aussah und günstig. Leider fehlten mir die Kenntnisse. Glücklicherweise habe ich mich aber schlau gemacht und hoffe, dass ich es so auch bei den so Denkenden erreichen kann.

Nun zum Netzteil. So werde ich den Test grob strukturieren:

1.) Einleitung
1.1) Was macht ein Netzteil?
1.2) Informationen über Enermax

2.) erster Eindruck
2.1) Verpackung und Sicherung
2.2) Ausstattung
2.3) tech. Daten

3.) Aufbau/Verarbeitung
3.1) Innen
3.2) Außen

4.) Anschlüsse/Kabel
4.1) Kabelmanagement
(mit Grafiken)

5.) Lautstärkemessung
(Diagramm oder Grafik)

6.) Zusammenfassung

7.) Fazit

Getestet wird natürlich in verschiedenen Auslastungsszenarien: 
-Idle (Internet, Office, Musik etc.)
-mittlere Auslastung (nicht anspruchsvolle Spiele)
-hohe Auslastung (anspruchsvolle Spiele)

Mein Testsystem besteht aus einem AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE, Asus M5A99X-Evo, 8GB 1600MHz Ram, Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC, 500GB WD, Samsung 830, Asus DVD-R Laufwerk, diverse Gehäuselüfter, Enermax ETD-T60-TB. 
Alle Komponenten sind @stock werden aber ggf für den Test übertaktet.

Leider kann ich keine Spannungsstabilitäten oder Wirkungsgrade messen, da mir die nötigen Messgeräte nicht zur Verfügung stehen. 

Vergleichsweise könnte ich das Antec HCG 520, das Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 520 und ein Be Quiet L8 630 dagegenstellen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt werde. 

mfG
Julk279


----------



## Mcdave (16. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Geschätzte PCGH Redaktion

Gerne bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des *ERV550AWT-G *Netzteils. Mein zuverlässiges Corsair VX550W kommt langsam in die Jahre und schreit nach Ablöse. Den Aufbau meines Reviews verrate ich selbstverständlich nicht - die Konkurrenz liest schließlich mit - verspreche aber, die geforderten Bedingungen zur vollsten Zufriedenheit zu erledigen.

Die Daten meines Rechners sind im Profil abrufbar. 

Ohne PCGH geht bei mir (fast) nichts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Fotokünstler bin ich gewiss nicht, aber durchaus in der Lage, brauchbare Bilder zu machen. Als Referenz erlaube ich mir, meine Panoramio Seite
anzugeben, auch wenn sie thematisch ein völlig anderes Gebiet abdeckt. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn meine Bewerbung berücksichtigt werden würde.

Ein angenehmes Wochenende wünscht Euch

David Balmer


----------



## DerFloh (16. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo,

mein Name ist Florian. Ich bin von Beruf Konstrukteur und mein großes Hobby ist PC Hardware. Ich baue seit ca. 8  Jahren regelmäßig Rechner für mich und Bekannte zusammen und achte dabei vor allem auf Kabelmanagement und effiziente Hardware.

Ich würde gerne einen Netzteiltest durchführen, weil ich schon viel  Erfahrung habe, was das Einbauen von Netzteilen und das Verkabeln von  Computern betrifft. Auch das fotografieren ist seit ca. 3  Jahren eine weitere Leidenschaft. 

Bei dem Test würde ich folgende Dinge testen:

Äußeres:
-Verpackung
-Zubehör
-Optik (Verarbeitung, Gesamtbild, etc.)
-Anleitung
-Kabellängen und -anzahl
-Einbau

Technisches:
-Lautstärke (Vergleich mit verschieden Lüftern)
-Leistungsaufnahme im Idle und unter Last (mit 3 anderen Netzteilen 
vergleichen[Tagan,Corsair, BeQuiet])(Leistungsmessgerät vorhanden)
-Spannung auf den einzelnen Leitungen (Multimeter)
-Wärmeentwicklung

Inneres:
-innerer Aufbau und Qualität (optisch)
-Sleevebarkeit (Beschaffenheit der Pins, Qualität der Stecker)
-Möglichkeit des Lüfteraustauschs (was gerade in der Moddingszene wichtig ist)

Sonstiges:
-Preisvergleich
-Kostenvergleich (für Stromkosten)

Ich habevor ein paar Jahren schon einen Netzteiltest geschrieben, welcher meiner Meinung nach auch gut ankam. Da ich mich natürlich weiterentwickelt habe sehe ich aber durchaus Potential nach oben 
  Die nötigen Diagramme und Bilder werde ich natürlich in voller Pracht erstellen, so dass es einem beim Lesen des Tests nie langweilig wird. Die Test würde ich auf 3 Plattformen durchführen; einem alten 775er Gaming-Rechner, einem neuen 1155er Gaming Rechner und einem neuen 1155er Media-PC.

Hier noch die Hardware, die ich zum Testen verwenden könnte:
-ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Board
-ASRock H77-Pro4M Board
-XFX nForce 780i SLI Board
-AMD HD7970
-AMD HD7770
-GeForce GT430
 -4x 4GB GEIL Black Dragon DDR3-1600 Ram
-2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance low profile DDR3-1600 Ram
-2x 2GB Corsair Value Select DDR2-800 Ram
-Intel Core i5-2500k
-Intel Core i3-3220T
-Intel Core2E QX9650

+HDD, DVD-LW und mehrere Lüfter (Noiseblocker, Nanoxia, BeQuiet, Revoltec)

Als Kamera habe ich eine Canon Powershot SX120.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DerFloh


----------



## Dennis4711 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 550 Watt test.
Ich heiße Dennis bin 30 Jahre jung und schraube seit 18 Jahren an Pc´s 
Ich verfüge über weitreichende Pc kenntnisse da ich mich ständig mit neuer Hardware beschäftige Grafikarten, Mainboards, Ram, Festplatten und Ja auch über Netzteile informiere ich mich.
Ab und zu baue ich auch noch für freunde Pc´s zusammen.

Mein Testsystem (nicht das beste...)

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 955 BE @ 3,2 GHz
Mainboard: Asus M5A97
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16GB Dual Channel @ 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DC2 TOP/2DI/1GD5
Festplatten: Sandisk 64GB SSD, 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue
Gehäuse: Xigmatec Midgard I Midi Tower
Netzteil: Noname 450 watt (könnte mal getauscht werden)

Der test würde folgender maßen ablaufen...

1) Eine gut durch dachte Einleitung mit allen wichtigen informationen zum Netzteil.
2) Unpacking/Unboxing mit beschreibung des Zubehörs und der einbau in den Pc mit vielen Bildern.
3) Optischer Eindruck vom Netzteil, verarbeitung, Kabelmanagement mit Pro und Kontra.
4) Übersichtliche Tabelle der Technischen Daten
6) Spannungstest IDLE und unter Vollast und Lautstärke des Netzteils
7) Und ein ausführliches Fazit mit Pro und Kontra

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr ausgerechnet mich aussucht evtl. habe ich ja mal glück.

Ich hoffe bis bald...
Dennis


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Würde mich ebenfalls gern für den Lesertest eines 550Watt Netzteils bewerben, da ich dieses am besten mit meinen vorhandenen Netzteilen, welche in der selben Leistungsklasse spielen, vergleichen kann. Die Vorraussetzungen für diesen Test werden von meiner Seite alle erfüllt. Es stehen mehrere Testsysteme, für einen ausführlichen Lesertest, bereit.

In welchen Tests und Systemen das Netzteil sich behaupten muss wird an dieser Stelle natürlich noch nicht verraten.


----------



## JoKa29 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich möchte mich heute auch gerne mal für diesen PCGH-Lesertest bewerben. Mein Name ist Joachim (46 Jahre jung), schraube und baue PC´s seit ca. 23 Jahren für „dritte“ und mich selbst. Dieses „Hobby“ übte ich Nebenberuflich, Hauptberuflich und derzeit nur noch als Freizeitbeschäftigung aus. Warum möchte ich an dem Lesertest teilnehmen und was möchte ich vorstellen (ausprobieren)? Dazu krame ich erst einmal in der Vergangenheit: mein erstes gutes Marken-Netzteil habe ich mir vor ca. 20 Jahren gekauft und es war ein: Enermax Netzteil (wenn ich mich nicht irre – so um die 350W „stark“) – zuletzt in der Hand hatte ich es bei einem Umzug vor 3 Jahren und es lief immer noch ohne Probleme (jetzt irgendwo im Keller eingelagert, da natürlich die Anschlüsse nicht mehr so zeitgemäß sind). Also bin ich aber immer noch definitiv von der Qualität überzeugt! Ob diese Qualität gleichgeblieben oder besser geworden ist, würde ich gerne herausfinden und ehrlich gesagt: an einem guten Netzteil für „lau“ bzw. als Gegenleistung nur ein Testbericht – da würde ich wohl lügen, wenn ich da kein Interesse zeigen würde! 
Was möchte ich ausprobieren? – Einen Test, wie ihn jeder „normale“ User ohne Spannungsmesser, Spannungsmesspunkte und absolutes Fachchinesisch vielleicht gerne lesen würde und auch selbst nicht anders durchführen könnte! Natürlich mit all den wichtigen Punkten: Einleitung, Unboxing, Lieferumfang, Technische Daten, Fotos, Vergleichsdiagrammen (wie gefordert) etc. – aber dann vielleicht mal getestet mit vergleichbaren Netzteilen (Vergleichsgegner wären z.B. Silverstone ST-60 F-P und/oder ein Antec HCG 620) und mit Equipment, welches eher in einem normalen Haushalt ohne „Techniküberschuss“ vorhanden sein könnte! Nicht jeder verfügt halt über Voltmeter und Co. – eher ist vielleicht noch ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät verfügbar, Lautstärkemessgeräte hat nun auch nicht jeder zu Hause rumliegen, aber eine halbwegs brauchbare App zur Messung reicht da eventuell auch für den „normalen“ User. Persönliches Empfinden von Lautstärke reicht da dann natürlich auch nicht – (halt subjektiv) da ein jeder halt anders empfindet. 

Testequipment wäre wohl ausreichend vorhanden, wobei ich dann eher die 650W Variante für mich als realitätsnah (also das Enermax *ERV650AWT-G) **bevorzugen würde*:

I7 3770 luftgekühlt mit Prolimatech Megahalem, Gainward Phantom GTX680, 16GB 1600er SKILL ARES, MSI-Z77A GD65, mit div. SSD und HDD´s in einem Raven II, Silverstone Strider 850W Gold

FX 8150 luftgekühlt mit Thermalright Silver Arrow, 2x Gainward Phantom 570 im SLI, 16GB 1833er SKILL Sniper, ASUS Formula V, in einem Raven II, Silverstone Strider 850W Silber

Phenom II 1090T, luftgekühlt mit Prolimatech Genesis, Gainward Phantom 560Ti, ASUS M4A87TD, 8GB 1333er Corsair, mit div. SSD und HDD´s in einem Xigmatek Phanteon, Corsair GS 800W 

FX6300 wassergekühlt mit EKWB Supremacy, AMD Sapphire 7950-950M OC wassergekühlt mit Alphacool NexXxos, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 wassergekühlt mit EKWB, 8GB 1833er SKILL ARES, mit div. SSD und HDD´s in einem Corsair Obsidian 650D, Silverstone ST60F-P 600W

Phenom II 965 BE / als HTPC mit 720BE luftgekühlt mit Prolimatech Armageddon, AMD Sapphire 6870, Gigabyte 870A-UD3, 8GB 1333er Corsair, mit div. HDD´s in einem Lian Li PCA05-FN, ANTEC HCG-620W

Wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. ein neues NT zulegen müsste, würde mich interessieren – wie laut ist das Netzteil, hat es ein paar Reserven (auch wenn nicht immer nötig – kaufe ich gerne „50-100W“ mehr, denn man(n) weiß ja nie … ), ist es gute Qualität (Silber, Gold oder Platin spielen da nicht die übergeordnete Rolle – da dies m.E. auch eine Verkaufsstrategie ist) und was ist „drin“ im Paket. Modular ist immer fein – immer gut geeignet zum sleeven (nicht für jeden wichtig), aber natürlich fürs Kabelmanagement auf jeden Fall! In der Regel wird dies auch jeder „normale“ User sicherlich nicht anders handhaben. 
Abschließend ist natürlich klar, dass es sicherlich mehr als 5 Fotos sein werden – denn die PCGH Forenmitglieder lechzen immer nach guten und möglichst vielen HW-Fotos! J

Vielleicht bekomme ich die Chance, ein schönes Netzteil zu bekommen und dazu einen Testbericht schreiben zu dürfen und würde mich auf positive Antwort freuen! 

JoKa29


----------



## kau7z (18. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich äußerst gerne um einen Lesertest bzgl. des Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt Netzteils bewerben.

Ich bin Hobbyfotograf und mache sehr gerne spektakuläre Nahaufnahmen der Computer Hardware, weshalb ich u. A. auch als Hardware-Fotograf auf der CeBit 2013 tätig war.

Ich mache z. Zt. eine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann und habe aufgrund dessen täglich mit derartiger Hardware zu tun. Dies rechtfertigt auch mein technisches KnowHow.

Meine Testsysteme bestehen aus folgenden Komponenten:

#1 
Gigabyte z77-n WIFI
Intel i7 3770k 
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB 1600 Mhz
2x 128GB Sandisk Extreme SSDs
2x 1TB Seagate
AMD Sapphire HD 6950

#2
Asrock z77 OC Formula
Intel i7 3770k @ 4,3 GHz
GSkill Sniper 1866 MHz 16 GB
1x OCZ Revodrive III X2 480 GB
1x Corsair Force 3 120 GB SSD
AMD Asus ARES2 

Mein Lesertest würde u. A. folgende Aspekte beinhalten:

1) Einleitung inkl. Vorgeschmack und Anregungen, den Test komplett zu lesen.
2) Technische Daten des Netzteils
3) Fotos der Verpackung, des Outboxings + Lieferumfang
4) Kabelmanagementlösung
5) Analyse der Überwachungsmechanismen SpeedGuard und Heatguard
6) Messung der Lautstärke (Idle und Volllast)
7) Fazit

Die auf 999 Stück limitierte ARES2 Grafikkarte benötigt unter maximaler Leistungsaufnahme 525 W. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass der Test die volle Ausreizung der Leistungskapazitäten beinhalten wird. Sollte dieser Testlauf nicht funktionieren, steht alternativ noch eine AMD HD 7970 GHz Edition zur Verfügung.

Ich freue mich auf Feedback und auf die eventuell positiv ausfallende Auslosung 

Beste Grüße
Niels


----------



## YankeeF (19. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hallo,
würde gern  auch ein Netzteil von Enermax Testen, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keins von der Firma.

Tja was soll ich groß schreiben, die Bedingungen erfülle ich. Sonst vom Testumfang usw. haben die anderen schon mehr als genug geschrieben. Daher halte ich mich an dieser Stelle kurz, kann euch aber versichern das ein ausführlicher Test kommt auch mit ungefähren Verbrauchs- und Spannungswerten. Ich schreibe bewusst ungefähr, schließlich habe ich keine Croma Station bei mir rumstehen  Achja bei dem Test PC handelt es sich um ein Wassergekühltes exemplar.

Also lässt euch überraschen!

Viele Grüße
YankeeF


----------



## Chakka_cor (20. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Hi,

ich halte mich auch mal kurz da es wenig Sinn mach das von den Bewerbern zuvorgenannte nochmal aufzuführen und versuchen dies zu übertreffen.

Ich werde mich grob an die zuvor genannten Auflistungen halten

z.B.:

1.) Einleitung und Allgemeines zum Netzteil.
2.) Eindruck von Verpackung, Design und Verarbeitung.
3.) Lieferumfang und Technische Daten.
4.) Kablemangement im Gehäuse.
5.) Verhalten und Belastung.
6.) Lautstärke im Einsatz.
7.) Das Fazit

Auch würde ich meinen Freund bitten mir zu helfen da er Dipl. Ingenieur ist und sich seit Jahren sehr gut in diesem Bereich auskennt.

Für schöne Bilder steht eine Nikon D3100 zur Verfügung die auch passende Bilder liefern sollte.

Sollte Eure Wahl auf mich fallen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. März 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei und der Thread vorübergehend geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Update hierzu (Zeit wird's ): Bei den ausgewählten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:

ERV650AWT-G: Der Floh (Bewerbung)
ERV650AWT-G: JoKa29 (Bewerbung)
ERV550AWT-G: Badt   (Bewerbung)
ERV550AWT-G: GxGamer (Bewerbung)

Aufgrund von vorübergehenden Lieferengpässen erhalten die ursprünglich für die 650-Watt-Version ausgewählten Tester übrigens nach Rücksprache die 750-Watt-Variante. Der offizielle Testzeitraum endet am 19.05.2013.


----------



## dau_proofed (17. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Mist es hat wieder nicht gereicht... habt ihr nicht vielleicht noch was zum Testen da? Maus, Tastatur, ...?


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



dau_proofed schrieb:


> Mist es hat wieder nicht gereicht... habt ihr nicht vielleicht noch was zum Testen da? Maus, Tastatur, ...?


 

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf...
Wenn du unbedingt etwas testen möchtest, such dir doch ein Produkt das du interessant findest und dabei auch noch günstig ist, kaufe es und schreib ein (kleines) Review dazu.
Hab ich bei meinem letzten auch so gemacht. Ist halt ein Hobby. Bei Produkten wo die Garantie flöten geht (beispielsweise Netzteilen wegen des Öffnens), kann man sich auch an den Hersteller wenden. Mit so einem Review kannst du auch unter Beweis stellen was für Qualitäten in deinen Reviews stecken.

Bei einer Kontaktaufnahme zum Hersteller solltest du aber vermeiden so zu klingen wie in dem verlinkten Beitrag. Wenn du so rüberkommst das du nur etwas umsonst bekommen möchtest, macht das keinen guten Eindruck. Frei nach dem Motto "Ich teste alles, mir egal was ihr mir schickt".

Da du Eingabegeräte ansprichst, hier wäre meine Empfehlung für ein günstiges Produkt:
Sharkoon Tactix, Tastatur

Kostet keine 10€, hat ne Handballenauflage, Anti-Ghosting, extra blaue Tasten zum Austauschen... Und ist recht unbekannt, wäre somit ideal für einen selbst finanzierten (Mini-)Test.


----------



## dau_proofed (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf...
> Wenn du unbedingt etwas testen möchtest, such dir doch ein Produkt das du interessant findest und dabei auch noch günstig ist, kaufe es und schreib ein (kleines) Review dazu.
> Hab ich bei meinem letzten auch so gemacht. Ist halt ein Hobby. Bei Produkten wo die Garantie flöten geht (beispielsweise Netzteilen wegen des Öffnens), kann man sich auch an den Hersteller wenden. Mit so einem Review kannst du auch unter Beweis stellen was für Qualitäten in deinen Reviews stecken.
> 
> ...


 
Danke GxGamer, werde mich mal darum kümmern.


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Bei mir war grad der Paketdienst.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Kannst du das Netzteil überhaupt voll auslasen?


----------



## JoKa29 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Bei mir auch! 

@GxGamer: ich habe erst gedacht - Du hast einen Lüfter so danebengestellt und hab das auch gar nicht so realisiert ... da war die Überraschung groß, als ich das Paket geöffnet habe und ebenfalls die Beigaben gefunden habe! Find ich ja jetzt recht nett von Enermax! 

Habe natürlich auch gleich zur Nikon gegriffen und das "Überraschungspaket" für alle mal abgelichtet! 

Hatte das Testsystem (siehe Bild) auch schon Mal angefangen zu bauen und hab gestern noch gedacht - Mhh, jetzt fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch das NT ... und "zack": da isses!


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du das Netzteil überhaupt voll auslasen?


 
Ich glaube nicht das mein System 550 Watt aus der Dose zieht. Als ich das letzte Mal gemessen hab ( da war es noch ein bequiet 500W ) waren es so 350Watt. Ungefähr. Weiss aber auch nicht mehr was ich da noch an Zusatzhardware drin hatte.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das mein System 550 Watt aus der Dose zieht. Als ich das letzte Mal gemessen hab ( da war es noch ein bequiet 500W ) waren es so 350Watt. Ungefähr. Weiss aber auch nicht mehr was ich da noch an Zusatzhardware drin hatte.


 
Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich gönne es dir sehr dass du das Netzteil testen kannst. 
Aber wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist das Netzteil bis zur Grenze zu belasten wie willst du dann ermitteln wie es sich bei maximaler Last verhält?


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Das habe ich in meiner Bewerbung doch gar nicht versprochen. Ich habe meine verwendete Hardware verlinkt und gesagt das ich diese auf verschiedenen Lastzuständen laufen lassen werde.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Wenn du das Netzteil nicht auslasten kannst bzw. nur die Lastzustände anbieten kannst die dein System hergibt kannst du nicht ermitteln ob das Netzteil bei Maximallast auch das hält was Enermax verspricht.
Für mich ist das dann nicht wirklich ein "Test" sondern eher nichts. 
Sorry. Ist halt meine Meinung. Betrifft aber natürlich nicht nur dich sondern halt alle die das Netzteil bekommen haben und es eigentlich nicht auslasten können.


----------



## DerFloh (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen dauern, denn die Post streikt


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Dann ist ja gut das man dich nicht zum lesen der Tests zwingt, ich würde "nichts" auch nicht lesen wollen.

Ich lese solche praxisorientierten Lesertests immer gern (wenn sie nicht so lieblos gemacht sind). Auch wenn Netzteile dann eben nicht zu 100% ausgelastet sind - in welchen Systemen sind die auch schon permanent bei 100% ausgelastet? Ich habs gerne zu erfahren wie sie sich in normalen Praxis-PCs behaupten, wenn der Tester dann noch verschiedene Hardware hat (beispielsweise ein Intel und ein AMD System) bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Für mich hat es ja keinen praktischen Nutzen zu erfahren, wie es sich bei 100% Last verhält, wenn ich mit diversen Systemen (fals ich mehrere hätte) keine 100% benötigen würde. Für das Hintergrundwissen wäre es interessant, praktisch nicht. Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut das man dich nicht zum lesen der Tests zwingt, ich würde "nichts" auch nicht lesen wollen.



Keine Sorge. Ich werde alle "Tests" lesen. Also auch deinen. 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich lese solche praxisorientierten Lesertests immer gern (wenn sie nicht so lieblos gemacht sind). Auch wenn Netzteile dann eben nicht zu 100% ausgelastet sind - in welchen Systemen sind die auch schon permanent bei 100% ausgelastet? Ich habs gerne zu erfahren wie sie sich in normalen Praxis-PCs behaupten, wenn der Tester dann noch verschiedene Hardware hat (beispielsweise ein Intel und ein AMD System) bin ich mehr als zufrieden.



Dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen jedoch könnte ein User enttäuscht sein wenn er das gleiche Netzteil für sein Multi GPU System kauft und dann feststellen muss dass es unter Last eben laut ist obwohl es bei dir eben leise ist weil du es ja nie ausgelastet hast.
Es wäre also nett wenn du in deinem "Test" auf dieses Manko hinweisen würdest. Dann wäre ich zufrieden.



GxGamer schrieb:


> Für mich hat es ja keinen praktischen Nutzen zu erfahren, wie es sich bei 100% Last verhält, wenn ich mit diversen Systemen (fals ich mehrere hätte) keine 100% benötigen würde. Für das Hintergrundwissen wäre es interessant, praktisch nicht. Ist halt meine Meinung.



Es geht nicht nur um den praktischen Nutzen. Es geht auch darum wie gut ein Hersteller wirklich ist und ob er in der Lage ist ein Netzteil zu bauen dass in jeder Lage absolut zuverlässig und leise arbeitet.


----------



## JoKa29 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

@Threshold

ein NT, welches "ständig" zu 100% ausgelastet ist - wäre eigentlich absolut unterdimensioniert ... und hier irgendwie unpassend.

Ist doch ein praktischer Lesertest *für* die "Community", der aber in der Regel nicht dazu dient - so lange zu testen bis es qualmt ... dafür gibt es professionelle Testlabore der Hersteller. 

Woher willst Du "eigentlich" wissen, das z.B. "ich" es nicht auslasten kann? 

Warte doch einfach mal ab und hebe Dir die "Kritik-Munition" vielleicht doch für später auf ...  (?)

Ist nicht persönlich, sondern halt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



JoKa29 schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> ein NT, welches "ständig" zu 100% ausgelastet ist - wäre eigentlich absolut unterdimensioniert ... und hier irgendwie unpassend.



Darum geht es nicht wenn du meine Posts richtig gelesen hättest.



JoKa29 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein praktischer Lesertest *für* die "Community", der aber in der Regel nicht dazu dient - so lange zu testen bis es qualmt ... dafür gibt es professionelle Testlabore der Hersteller.



Dagegen habe ich auch nichts aber dann muss eben auch im "Test" klar gesagt werden dass keine objektive Aussage zum Netzteil abgegeben werden kann und sie rein subjektiv ist und nicht übertragbar ist.



JoKa29 schrieb:


> Woher willst Du "eigentlich" wissen, das z.B. "ich" es nicht auslasten kann?



Und wieder hast du meine Posts nicht richtig gelesen. 



JoKa29 schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach mal ab und hebe Dir die "Kritik-Munition" vielleicht doch für später auf ...  (?)


 
Ich sagte doch dass ich sehr gerne eure Erfahrungen lesen werden.
Kritisieren werde ich dann wenn ich etwas zu kritisieren habe. Das ist natürlich abhängig davon wie der Erfahrungsbericht so ausfallen wird.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darüber und finde es sehr gut -- falls das hier nicht rüber gekommen ist -- wenn User Produkte ausprobieren können.
Natürlich wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Netzteil und hoffe auf super Bilder.  Und bitte auch die Platine fotografieren.


----------



## JoKa29 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Netzteil nicht auslasten kannst bzw. nur die Lastzustände anbieten kannst die dein System hergibt kannst du nicht ermitteln ob das Netzteil bei Maximallast auch das hält was Enermax verspricht.
> Für mich ist das dann nicht wirklich ein "Test" sondern eher nichts.
> Sorry. Ist halt meine Meinung. Betrifft aber natürlich nicht nur dich sondern halt alle die das Netzteil bekommen haben und es eigentlich nicht auslasten können.


 
Ich denke schon, das ich Deine Posts richtig gelesen habe - ich hab´s Dir mal "rot" markiert ...
Hast Du eigentlich meine Bewerbung zum Lesertest gelesen? Vielleicht hast Du eventuell überlesen, das dort doch lasthungrige Systeme - u.a. auch ein stromvernichtendes "Multi-GPU Gespann" im Zusammenspiel mit dem kleinen FX8150 (ähnlicher Takt wie Dein I7) vorhanden sind. Die können so ein Netzteil schon ein wenig fordern ... 
Also wird auch ein potentieller Käufer, der im Besitz von SLI oder CF Gespannen sein sollte - erfahren, was von Interesse ist. 

Ich werde also sicherlich auch "objektiv" etwas "aus"-sagen können.

Natürlich gibt es Fotos von der Platine ... die ist schon "erschossen" .... 

Spaß habe ich jetzt schon, aber Danke!  ... außerdem haben wir das ja jetzt sachlich darnieder gelegt, was uns da "gerade" so bewegt hat. 

Ich wünsch Dir noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



JoKa29 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das ich Deine Posts richtig gelesen habe - ich hab´s Dir mal "rot" markiert ...


 
Dann hast du den Post nicht verstanden. Aber ich erkläre es gerne noch mal.
Ich meine eben die, die das Netzteil nicht ausreichend auslasten können. Natürlich kann es unter den Testern auch welche geben die das vielleicht können. Daher habe ich das eben auch allgemein gehalten und keinen spezifiziert denn ich weiß ja nicht genau welche das Netzteil nun bekommen werden.
Außerdem hängt das eben auch von der verwendeten Hardware ab.
Und es ist doch schön wenn du einen stromhungrigen AMD FX hast und zwei Grafikkarten verwenden willst. 
Ich hoffe dass du dem FX noch mal die Sporen gibst und auch bei den Grafikkarten das Maximum herausholen kannst denn schließlich wollen wir lesen was das Netzteil zu leisten im Stande ist.
Allerdings würde mich jetzt interessieren welches Modell du bekommen hast denn das 550 Watt Modell hat nur 2x 8Pin PCIe Stromstecker. Etwas mager in der Ausstattung. Gerade wenn du Muli GPU machen willst.

Ich habe ja schon meine Erfahrungen mit dem Revolution 87+ machen können.


----------



## JoKa29 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Das 750 Watt Modell habe ich bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*



JoKa29 schrieb:


> Das 750 Watt Modell habe ich bekommen.


 
Super. Das sollte perfekt zu deinem System passen.


----------



## JoKa29 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Ja, für 2x 570er im SLI, ein FX 8150@4,2GHz, 3x 180er / 1x 120er Lüfter, SSD, HDD und ein paar Spielereien ist das tragbar. Bei den anderen PC´s ist das NT eigentlich etwas stärker wie nötig. Na ja, beim PII 1090T und einer GTX NVidia geht's auch noch - bei den anderen hätte es das 650er auch ziemlich gut geschafft ...  
Bleibt halt genug Reserve für später ... man weiß ja nicht was kommt .... vielleicht der "5" GHz Super FX ... da kann dann im Winter die Heizung aus bleiben!


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Vielleicht rüstest du ja auf wenn die GTX Titan im Vollausbau kommt.


----------



## JoKa29 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: 4 x Enermax Revolution 87+ mit 650 und 550 Watt*

Ja, nee - is klar .... aber dann im SLI bitte!


----------



## Badt (5. Mai 2013)

So dann mach ich mal den ersten Schritt:

[Lesertest] Enermax Revolution 87+ - 550 Watt geballte Power


----------



## DerFloh (12. Mai 2013)

soeben fertig geworden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-revolution-87-750-watt-der-ruhige-riese.html


----------



## JoKa29 (17. Mai 2013)

Da möchte ich mich nun anschließen!

Alle guten Dinge sind "drei" .... 

Lesertest 4x Enermax Revolution87+ - hier das 750W Modell: ERV750AWT-G 

Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2013)

So, fertisch. Mehr oder weniger.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...700-lesertest-enermax-revolution-87-550w.html


----------



## darkniz (27. Mai 2013)

Mich stört schon eine ganze Weile, das bei fast jedem Lesertest mit hochwertigen Produkten ein Moderator ein Testexemplar erhält. Man könnte es ja verstehen, da ein Moderator zuverlässig und Vertrauenswürdig sein sollte und deshalb ein guter Test erwartet werden kann. Aber wenn ich diesen Test sehe, fehlen mir die Worte. Die geforderte Zeichenanzahl ist nicht einmal annähernd erreicht und das obwohl der Test später als die anderen veröffentlicht wurde. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, das einem etwas dazwischen kommen kann, aber dann sollte man so fair sein und das Produkt einer anderen Person zur Verfügung zu stellen, welche in der Lage ist, die geforderten Bedingungen zu erfüllen.

Ob Moderator oder nicht, meiner Meinung nach muss wie angekündigt das Produkt durch nichteinhaltung der akzeptierten Bedingungen zurück gegeben werden. Desweiteren zweifel ich an der Vertrauenswürdigkeit als Moderator. Wer sich selbst nicht an die Regeln hält, wie kann man dann für die Einhaltung der Regeln sorgen?


----------



## GxGamer (28. Mai 2013)

Ah und das fällt dir natürlich bei mir auf. Nun gut, du hast Recht, der Text ist wirklich zu kurz geraten, ich hab ihn gerade einmal durch einen Zeichenzähler gejagt, Ergebnis ohne Leerzeichen: 4026. Du kannst gerne meinen Test kritisieren, das steht dir als Leser zu, das rechtfertigt aber nicht die Kritik an meiner Person oder an meiner anderen Arbeitsweise.

Ich werde nun also den Text mal aufpolieren.


----------



## darkniz (30. Mai 2013)

Einmal muss ich mich noch dazu äußern. Bei dir ist es mir besonders aufgefallen, da dein Lesertest einfach sehr kurz und oberflächlich ist. Man hat das Gefühl, das der Test lieblos so nebenbei erstellt wurde. Bei den anderen Usern kann man sehen, wie umfangreich ein Test aussehen kann und wo das Produkt auch wirklich verdient wurde. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, darf man sich nicht bewerben bzw. muss dann den Ar*** in der Hose haben und zugeben, das man überfordert ist und zurück tritt und einem anderen User die Chance gibt. 

Das du es trotz Kritik an deinem Lesertest nicht geschafft hast, die Bedingungen zu erfüllen finde ich eine Frechheit. Das ist unfair all den Usern gegenüber, die sich auch beworben haben und nicht auserwählt wurden. 

Ich maße mir nicht an zu entscheiden, ob der Lesertest erfüllt ist oder nicht, aber ich habe das Recht, meine Meinung zu äußern. Meiner Meinung nach darf man so etwas nicht durchgehen lassen. Denn was kommt sonst als nächstes? Ein Lesertest bestehend aus Überschrift, Danksagung, 5 Bildern und ein Fazit? Regeln sind da, um sie einzuhalten und das solltest du als Moderator besonders wissen.

@ Redaktion

Vielleicht solltet Ihr auch mal die Lesertests lesen (besonders unter dem Gesichtspunkt sorgfälltigkeit und Arbeitseinsatz, da es natürlich kein professioneller Test sein soll), die angefertigt werden. Immerhin hat der Hersteller der Produkte auch das Recht, die angegebenen Bedingungen erfüllt zu bekommen. Dem Hersteller entstehen mit den Testexemplaren immerhin auch Kosten, die sich lohnen müssen, ansonsten kann man auf solche Werbung auch verzichten.

Vielleicht sehe ich das auch alles zu kritisch, aber vielleicht gibt es anderen auch mal einen Denkanstoß.


----------



## GxGamer (30. Mai 2013)

Dir ist die überarbeitete Version aufgefallen oder nicht?


----------



## darkniz (30. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Überarbeitete Version gesehen und trotzdem sind es nur ~7800 Zeichen. 

Und das man dich erst darauf hinweisen muss, dass deine abgelieferte Arbeit (offensichtlich) nicht den Anforderungen entspricht und auch die überarbeitete Version noch nicht den akzeptierten Bedingungen entspricht, ist lächerlich.

In meinen Augen (viele werden es anders sehen) grenzt das an Betrug, da du einfach das Produkt haben wolltest mit möglichst geringem Aufwand, was aber der Vereinbarung die du akzeptiert hast widerspricht.

Das ist meine Meinung. Viele werden es einfach so durchgehen lassen.

Aber wenn sich nicht einmal ein Moderator an die Regeln hält, wie kann man dann fordern, das es die anderen User tun?


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, wie kann man ernsthaft einen Test primär an seiner Zeichenzahl messen? Mir sind ~5k sinnvoll zusammengesetzte Zeichen lieber, als ein verschwurbelter Text mit Doppelungen und Längen, den dann kaum jemand noch durchliest. Um mal von der Zeichenzahl wegzukommen: Was fehlt dir am Test? Klar, es ist jetzt kein Test bei dem einem die Kinnlade angesichts massig hochwertiger Bilder und hochfachkompetenter Erläuterungen herunterfällt, sondern mehr ein grundsolider Test, den man von einem durchschnittlich fähigen Nutzer in dieser Form erwarten könnte.
Wenn man sich so an den Zeichen aufhängen möchte (keine Gewähr für die Korrektheit der gezählten Zeichen!):


Badt: 9.671 Zeichen (gut strukturiert, sauber formuliert, gute Bilder und Diagramme - ziemlich gut, wie eigentlich immer ).


DerFloh: 20.450 Zeichen (sehr ausührlicher Text, aufwendiges Testverfahren , tolle Diagramme und Werte, formal nicht bes. hübsch - trotzdem wirklich sehr schön, denn der Inhalt ist für mich wichtiger als Formalia ).


JoKa29: 27.028 Zeichen (sehr viele Auflistungen und Zitate, etwas unübersichtliches Layout, aber sehr ausführlich und informativ ausgefallener Test - gefällt mir ganz gut für den ersten Versuch )


GxGamer: 7.978 Zeichen (etwas sehr knapp formuliert, jedoch alles Wichtige und Notwendige erläutert, sinnvolle Auflösung der Bilder, gut strukturiert - abgesehen von der geringen Textmenge sehr gut, jedoch gerade durch die äußere Kürze ein sehr gut lesbarer Text, der nicht künstlich aufgebläht wirkt wie so manch anderer ).
Schlecht ist keiner der Tests meinem Empfinden nach, nicht mal annähernd. Da gabs schon wesentlich heftigere Ausfälle und Erscheinungen, die weder formal, noch inhaltlich oder sonstwie überzeugen konnten, da wurde weniger vehement gegen den Verfasser vorgegangen; in diesem Fall von Betrug sprechen ist für mich eine ganz harte Nummer. Kritisieren, dass es leider etwas knapp geworden ist und die Anforderungen seitens PCGH daher nicht in dieser Vorgabe erfüllt wurden ist das eine, persönlich angreifen und etwas unterstellen eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## darkniz (30. Mai 2013)

Von "etwas knapp" zu reden, wenn nicht einmal die Hälfte des geforderten Umfanges erreicht wird, ist wohl etwas untertrieben. Über die Zeichenanzahl soll der ungefähre Umfang des Testes angegeben werden, den die Redaktion bzw. der Hersteller fordert. 

Insgesamt wirkt der Test sehr oberflächlich. Bis auf die Messungen der Spannungen und des Verbrauches, hätte man den Text zum größten Teil auch ohne Testexemplar erstellen können. 

Interessant währen zum Beispiel die Maße des Netzteils mit und ohne Kabel gewesen, da immer mehr Leute auf Mini-PC`s umsteigen und dennoch Leistungsfähig bleiben wollen. Wie viele Leute können mit den Werten des Kondensators etwas anfangen? Man hätte den Test besser Überdenken können.

Außerdem unterstelle ich keinen Betrug, sondern habe geschrieben, das es an Betrug grenzt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Maler kommen lasse, möchte ich auch, das er das ganze Zimmer streicht und nicht nur die hälfte, wenn ich den vollen Preis bezahle. Letztendlich behält er auch das ganze Netzteil und nicht nur die Kabel.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2013)

Fast 8k Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) sind ein bisschen mehr als 50% von 10k geforderten Zeichen.
Zu den inhaltlichen Dingen: Das ist Ansichtssache. Mir persönlich ist es auch wichtig zu wissen, welche Kondensatoren verbaut sind, wie die Kühlung dimensioniert ist etc. Grundlegende Dinge wie die Kabellänge etc. hätte man aber gerne auch noch einbauen können, das kann man durchaus so sehen.


----------



## darkniz (30. Mai 2013)

Diese 50 % beziehen sich auf die erste Version und da waren es nur ~4500 Zeichen ohne Leerzeichen und das finde ich für einen Lesertest mit einem Netzteil für ~100€ einfach nicht akzeptabel. Schon der Versuch damit durch zu kommen müsste meiner Meinung nach bestraft werden, noch dazu, das es nicht sein erster Test war. Somit kann man davon ausgehen, das da etwas Erfahrung vorhanden ist, vorallem weil damit geworben wurde.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Mai 2013)

Die Erstfassung kenne ich leider nicht, kann also dazu nichts sagen. Halbsoviel Umfang war aber definitiv unzureichend, das ist richtig.


----------



## Braineater (30. Mai 2013)

Ich finde man muss sich hier nicht unnötig aufregen. In der ersten Fassung war der Test wirklich etwas knapp, aber in der überarbeiteten Version geht das doch alles durchaus in Ordnung (und GXGamer hat ja ziemlich schnell nachgebessert). Ich finde es sinnlos drauf zu pochen das genau 10k Zeichen erreicht werden, denn man kann wirklich mit viel weniger Zeichen auch sehr gute Texte schreiben.

Es gab hier schon sehr viel schlechtere Tests (ich dächte das war bei einem BitFenix Gehäuse) und da wurde ewig nichts nachgebessert (ich glaube bis heute noch nicht).

Für Usertest gehen alle vier mehr als in Ordnung mMn. Von daher, alles mal etwas lockerer sehen


----------



## darkniz (30. Mai 2013)

Das Argument das es schlimmere gab, finde ich schlecht gewählt, weil so im schlimmsten Fall die nächsten Lesertester sich daran orientieren und nur noch mittelmäßige oder ausreichende Tests abgeliefert werden. 

Bei GXGamer würde ich das Argument, das es nur ein Usertest ist auch nicht akzeptieren, da er bei seiner Bewerbung mit seinen anderen Tests geworben hat - also mit Erfahrung.

Wenn es so schnell nachgebessert wurde, warum wurde es dann nicht gleich besser gemacht?

Und da GXGamer Moderator ist - also nicht nur ein gewöhnlicher User - finde ich es besonders schlimm, das der Test so veröffentlicht wurde. 

Hätte man ihn nicht kritisiert, hätte er den Test mit nur ~4500 Zeichen gelassen. Das es jetzt etwas besser ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle.

Wenn ich im Parkverbot stehe und wegfahre, nachdem mich die Politesse darauf hingewiesen hat, bekomme ich trotzdem ein Strafzettel. Was ich damit sagen will, ist das man den Versuch, einen kurzen, liebkosen Test abzuliefern nicht einfach hinnehmen sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Mai 2013)

Derzeit befindet sich eine Zusammenfassung der vier Lesertests inklusive Links zu den einzelnen Threads in Korrektur.

Ein paar Punkte die ich in die aktuelle Diskussion einbringen möchte:
- Ob ein Community-Mitglied Moderator ist oder nicht, spielt bei der Auswahl und Bewertung der Lesertests keine Rolle. Beim Durchsehen meiner internen Testübersicht komme ich bei 115 zuletzt ausgewählten Lesertestern auf 4 Fälle, in denen ein Moderator ausgewählt wurde. Wir reden hier also über 3,5 Prozent.
- Ich wurde vor Ablauf des Testzeitraums von GxGamer darüber informiert, dass aus privaten Gründen mit einer Verzögerung zu rechnen ist. Offensichtlich wurde daraufhin die möglichst baldige Veröffentlichung von GxGamer als wichtiger eingestuft als ein angemessener Textumfang.
- Nach der Veröffentlichung hat GxGamer den Test nach Rückmeldungen anderer Community-Mitglieder und einer Nachricht von mir den Textumfang deutlich erhöht. Dieser liegt zugegebenermaßen immer noch unter der Vorgabe, aber unter der Berücksichtigung, dass keine Inhalte fehlen und die Anzahl der geforderten Bilder bei guter Qualität übertroffen wurde, ist das Gesamtergebnis ausreichend.
- Leicht zu überprüfende, quantitative Vorgaben sind nur eine Seite der Medaille, andere Aspekte wie Aufbau, Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und die Testdurchführung lassen sich nicht mit einer Checkliste überprüfen.


----------



## darkniz (31. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Ob ein Community-Mitglied Moderator  ist oder nicht, spielt bei der Auswahl und Bewertung der Lesertests  keine Rolle. Beim Durchsehen meiner internen Testübersicht komme ich bei  115 zuletzt ausgewählten Lesertestern auf 4 Fälle, in denen ein  Moderator ausgewählt wurde. Wir reden hier also über 3,5 Prozent.


 
Bei den letzten 7 Lesertests wurden 3 Moderatoren als Tester ausgewählt.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Ich wurde vor Ablauf des  Testzeitraums von GxGamer darüber informiert, dass aus privaten Gründen  mit einer Verzögerung zu rechnen ist. Offensichtlich wurde daraufhin die  möglichst baldige Veröffentlichung von GxGamer als wichtiger eingestuft  als ein angemessener Textumfang.


 
Das etwas  dazwischen kommen kann, ist natürlich verständlich und auch erstmal kein  Problem. Aber dann sollte man sich fragen, ob man es in angemessener  Zeit schafft oder ob man nicht zurück treten sollte.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Nach der Veröffentlichung hat  GxGamer den Test nach Rückmeldungen anderer Community-Mitglieder und  einer Nachricht von mir den Textumfang deutlich erhöht. Dieser liegt  zugegebenermaßen immer noch unter der Vorgabe, aber unter der  Berücksichtigung, dass keine Inhalte fehlen und die Anzahl der  geforderten Bilder bei guter Qualität übertroffen wurde, ist das  Gesamtergebnis ausreichend.


 
Da haben wir den Punkt,  der mich so aufregt. Warum musste man Ihn erst darauf hinweisen. Der  Test wurde sehr zügig überarbeitet und da frage ich mich, warum die  erste Version des Tests so knapp war. Neue Dinge wurden nicht getestet  und ich gehe davon aus, das bei der Überarbeitung das Netzteil nicht  einmal in Gebrauch war.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Leicht zu überprüfende, quantitative  Vorgaben sind nur eine Seite der Medaille, andere Aspekte wie Aufbau,  Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und die Testdurchführung lassen sich nicht  mit einer Checkliste überprüfen.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht.  Nur die Menge an Text gibt nicht unbedingt aufschluss über die Qualität  des Tests. Aber wenn ich mir den Test so anschaue, fällt mir auf, das  der Großteil des Textes auch ohne Testexemplar erstellt werden konnte.  Technische Daten, Anzahl der Kabel, Kabellängen, Schutzmechanismen usw.  findet man auch ohne großen Aufwand auf der Homepage des Herstellers.  Für mich sollte ein Usertest praxisnah sein und sich dadurch eben auch  von professionellen Tests einer Redaktion abgrenzen. Die Informationen  von der Homepage des Herstellers kombiniert mit wenigen Leistungsdaten  ist für mich einfach zu wenig. Dinge die man nicht auf die schnelle  findet sind meiner Meinung nach eher wichtig. Zum Beispiel so Dinge wie  die entsprechenden Maße, vorallem mit angeschlossenen Kabeln, sitzen die Kabel fest im Anschluss, lassen sich die Kabel ohne Kraftaufwand einstecken, usw.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sich keiner für solche Sachen interessiert. Wenn einer eine falsche News erstellt, einer AMD kaufen will oder jemand ein LC-Power Netzteil hat, werden Seitenweise Belehrungen geführt und bei so Grundlegenden Sachen hat keiner etwas zu Sagen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch noch zu dem allgemeinen Zustand des Forums äußern, aber da es keinen interessiert, behalte ich es für mich. Ich bin seit den ersten Tagen des Forums dabei, aber seit langer Zeit nicht mehr aktiv, da sich das Forum, meiner Meinung nach, in die falsche Richtung entwickelt hat.

_*Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück und Ihr könnt so weitermachen wie bisher.*_


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2013)

darkniz schrieb:


> Bei den letzten 7 Lesertests wurden 3 Moderatoren als Tester ausgewählt.


Das ist korrekt. (Insgesamt gab es bei den sieben vergangenen Lesertests 17 Tester und davon 3 Moderatoren.)  Deshalb ist es auch sinnvoll, einen möglichst großen Zeitraum zu betrachten, weil kurzfristig bestimmt immer mal wieder Community-Mitglieder mit bestimmten Merkmalen sehr oft oder selten ausgewählt werden. Vielleicht wurden beispielsweise in letzter Zeit besonders oft Community-Mitglieder mit gemischter Groß-/Kleinschreibung im Benutzernamen, einer Mitgliedschaft in mindestens 3 Interessensgruppen oder mindestens 20 Freunden im Profil ausgewählt. Dahinter steckt bei der Auswahl aber kein System.

Ich schaue mir die Bewerbung an, ggf. bereits veröffentlichte Tests/Artikel und gleiche das mit den Angaben anderen Bewerbern ab, da es vorteilhaft ist, wenn z. B. nicht alle Tester mit einem gleichen System ausgestattet sind.


darkniz schrieb:


> Das etwas  dazwischen kommen kann, ist natürlich verständlich und auch erstmal kein  Problem. Aber dann sollte man sich fragen, ob man es in angemessener  Zeit schafft oder ob man nicht zurück treten sollte.
> 
> Da haben wir den Punkt,  der mich so aufregt. Warum musste man Ihn erst darauf hinweisen. Der  Test wurde sehr zügig überarbeitet und da frage ich mich, warum die  erste Version des Tests so knapp war. Neue Dinge wurden nicht getestet  und ich gehe davon aus, das bei der Überarbeitung das Netzteil nicht  einmal in Gebrauch war.


Ich kann das nur aus Sicht des Organisators beantworten: Wenn ich merke oder mitgeteilt bekomme, dass ein Test nicht rechtzeitig fertiggestellt werden kann, dann gebe ich etwas Zeitaufschub und versuche einen neuen Termin in Erfahrung zu bringen. In den Testablauf selbst mische ich mich ungefragt nicht ein, weil ich meine Herangehensweise nicht anderen aufzwingen möchte und die ausgewählten Lesertester sich mit Produkten, für die sie sich beworben haben, oft auch besser auskennen als ich.


darkniz schrieb:


> Für mich sollte ein Usertest praxisnah sein und sich dadurch eben auch  von professionellen Tests einer Redaktion abgrenzen. Die Informationen  von der Homepage des Herstellers kombiniert mit wenigen Leistungsdaten  ist für mich einfach zu wenig. Dinge die man nicht auf die schnelle  findet sind meiner Meinung nach eher wichtig. Zum Beispiel so Dinge wie  die entsprechenden Maße, vorallem mit angeschlossenen Kabeln, sitzen die Kabel fest im Anschluss, lassen sich die Kabel ohne Kraftaufwand einstecken, usw.


Auf jeden Fall, Praxisprobleme und besondere Eigenheiten sollen in einem Test erwähnt werden! Die Verarbeitungsqualität haben aber, soweit ich mich erinnere, alle vier Lesertester als (sehr) gut eingestuft und ein Netzteil ist allgemein relativ leicht zu installieren. (Beim Corsair AX1200i wäre es aber beispielsweise naheliegend, die Corsair-Link-Software zu prüfen.) 


darkniz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sich keiner für solche Sachen interessiert. Wenn einer eine falsche News erstellt, einer AMD kaufen will oder jemand ein LC-Power Netzteil hat, werden Seitenweise Belehrungen geführt und bei so Grundlegenden Sachen hat keiner etwas zu Sagen.


Ich weiß nicht, wer alles an der Stelle angesprochen wird, aber als Organisator versuche ich wie bereits erwähnt, in direktem Kontakt mit den Lesertestern bei Problemen eine Lösung zu finden, was in vielen Fällen von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, jemanden an den Pranger zu stellen oder Details öffentlich auszudiskutieren. Das soll aber nicht mit Desinteresse verwechselt werden!


darkniz schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich auch noch zu dem allgemeinen Zustand des Forums äußern, aber da es keinen interessiert, behalte ich es für mich. Ich bin seit den ersten Tagen des Forums dabei, aber seit langer Zeit nicht mehr aktiv, da sich das Forum, meiner Meinung nach, in die falsche Richtung entwickelt hat.
> 
> _*Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück und Ihr könnt so weitermachen wie bisher.*_


Das wäre in diesem Thread auch offtopic, aber es gibt schließlich andere Stellen im Forum für Meinungen und Kritik zum Forum. Nur: Wenn man einer Gruppe - ich vermute mal, dass die Forenleitung gemeint ist - sowieso Desinteresse unterstellt und schweigt, dann ist die Chance geringer, dass die eigenen, niemandem verratenen Verbesserungsvorschläge, umgesetzt werden.


----------



## darkniz (3. Juni 2013)

Das Desinteresse war nicht auf die Forenleitung, sondern auf die User des Forums bezogen. Deshalb hatte ich auch die Beispiele genannt. Neuestes Beispiel < LINK > Da sind über 200 Antworten, nur wegen einem Preisfehler, der immer wieder in Online-Shops vorkommt, aber wenn mal wirklich eine Meinung gefragt wäre, kommt so gut wie nichts. Kritik muss nicht immer als Negativ aufgefasst werden, sondern als Tipp für die Zukunft.

Und was ich noch äußern wollte, ist auch keine Kritik an der Forenleitung, sondern die Entwicklung des Forums bezogen auf die User. Der Forenleitung traue ich durchaus zu, das Ihr etwas ändern würdet, aber die User sind so von sich überzeugt bzw. auf sich bezogen, das individuen sofort angegriffen werden (z. B. Fanboy u. ä.). 

Aber das ist ein Problem der Gesellschaft und weder ich noch Ihr werdet etwas daran ändern können. Viele sind nur darauf aus, Ruhm, Anerkennung, Erfolg, Ansehen usw. zu bekommen, das die Gemeinschaft auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------

